# When’s yer birthday?



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m starting this thread for everybody to say when their birthday is. Then everybody else can wish them happy birthday when it comes around. 
My birthday is July 18th.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is good idea. I have a few birthdays on my calendar of a few members 
Mine is October 22


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Coming up. April 6, I will be 69. (Proud and disgruntled at the same time.)


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> This is good idea. I have a few birthdays on my calendar of a few members
> Mine is October 22


I'm 8 days after you! Almost birthday buddies


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

December 20. It’s kinda nice to get all my presents in one week of the year!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I like my July birthday so that my presents are spread out.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

June 5


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna be putting all these in my calendar so I can try and remember. Although a lot of times I miss birthdays because the only things I look in my calendar for are breed dates, due dates, and heat dates.  I almost forgot my own birthday last year. 🤦‍♀️ I subconsciously knew it was coming up but didn’t really realize it till like 2 days before.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am an April baby but keep the day secret and always tell people April 1st. It's my while birthday month lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> December 20. It’s kinda nice to get all my presents in one week of the year!


Sure you do! My mother's step dad was (I think ) Dec 23 or 24 and he "loved" it lol.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Sure you do! My mother's step dad was (I think ) Dec 23 or 24 and he "loved" it lol.


No I actually do! Makes me feel like a get an extra amount.  My family is really good about not cheating me out lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I used to have a friend whose birthday was December 23rd and her brother and grandma were both on the 24th.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> No I actually do! Makes me feel like a get an extra amount.  My family is really good about not cheating me out lol


Ok I thought you were kidding lol. Glad you like it. I will have to make a list for everyone and send out birthday cards or something.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My daughter-in-law's birthday is December 24. She hated it because her family always combined the Holidays.
She never had a birthday party that was just her birthday.
When she joined our family my daughter and I planned a surprise for her. We went to one of those family pizza places with a buffet and arcade on Christmas Eve.
We went early and decorated making sure there was nothing Christmas related. Used only birthday wrapping paper. She was overwhelmed.
Sorry to veer off topic but previous posts sparked that memory.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s ok, that was a good story! That was so sweet of y’all!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My birthday is August 14th😁. For some reason out of us 5 siblings I always seem too have the most eventful bdays🙄


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

March forth! My great-neice says it's bossy just like me.

Oh, and 🥳🎂 Happy Birthday!! Get it now...I just am not that person who remembers b-days.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> June 5


nice mine is june 9th


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I know y’all don’t know me that well but…. Mine is August first right when school starts


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🎃 Halloween 👻


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> My birthday is August 14th😁. For some reason out of us 5 siblings I always seem too have the most eventful bdays🙄


Mines the 13th 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Mines the 13th 😂


Lol, B-Day buds lol


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> nice mine is june 9th


Oh so pretty close


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Lol, B-Day buds lol


okay but now whos older 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Does anyone else want to share when their birthday is?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

April 18 one of the few spring babies in my family lol


----------

